# Flaked Oats Vs Oatmeal



## big d (17/7/04)

guys
put down an oatmeal stout the other day using oatmeal.is there any major/minor difference with this instead of using flaked oats as called for.i was to lazy to go down to the supermarket and buy breakfast type flaked oats.as it was i had some oatmeal i bought from jm that i decided to try.brew day it all smelt great even though i stuffed up beersmith and ended up with 16 litres.

cheers
big d


----------



## bonk (17/7/04)

hey big d,

from what i understand, the real difference comes from how they are prepared. ie flaked, quick oats or "malted" oats.

the real difference is how you mash them, ie quick oats don't need a protein rest, where as the others do.


----------



## big d (17/7/04)

thanx bonk
much appreciated
looks like those southerners dont no much about oats hey.  
maybe they should sow some  :lol: 


big d


----------

